# 2015 IOMTT Mugen Honda line up



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

http://www.asphaltandrubber.com/racing/team-mugen-2015-isle-of-man-tt-shinden-yon/


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

Can't wait to see it in June. My first IOMTT


----------

